# Tax



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am confused!
Do I need to file a tax return in Portugal, even if I receive no income in Portugal.
I asked an accountant in Portugal a few years ago and they said no.
I own a house in Tavira but it is a holiday home.
I receive and pay tax on my pension in the UK.
If I have made a mistake what is the fine?


----------

